# Football clubs for teenage son



## fergie8766 (May 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Just recently moved to Abu Dhabi and am looking for a football club for my 15 year son. He arrives here next week. If any of you could assist me in locating a club that he can join, it would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## alfalund (May 7, 2013)

Try to Google "football soccer schools in dubai" (sorry, but being a newbie i'm not allowed to post any links in here) - Arsenal, Barcelona and Man U have academies in Dubai. Check also soccerkidsdubai dot com.

Their web sites are not particularly helpful, but give them a ring!


----------

